# Hanging Boot up and mysql - looks like a long post, but isn't



## sunsets (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok just so you know, it looks like everything is running fine to my friends, when the go to the website and forum. They can view, post etc. 

*Challenge*
When freebsd boots up, it hangs at this point.
***
apache loads up fine
msyql
Warning: Found /var/db/mysql/my.cnf
datadir is deprecated, move to /usr/local

Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/db/mysql
***

I cannot go into the server to do any work because it just hangs. I have tried doing any ctrl you can think of.
I have tried booting into different modes and they all get to this point and stop, except single user mode

Single user mode lets me see "root, etc, usr, var", but when I go into "usr or var" there is nothing in there. I even tried to do "mv" because I knew the path, "said it did not exist".

*What I did to get into this dilemna is below:*
I am trying to work with my freebsd system, and was trying to let mysql-front access to the database on my system.
I did what they said at this website:
http://www.joomlawebserver.com/free.../04.-basic-configuration-of-mysql-server.html

***
*This is what I did*
Allowing mysql access:
copied /usr/local/share/mysql/my-medium.cnf to /var/db/mysql/my.cnf 
removed the comment from skip-networking

mysql startup script 
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server
commented out --defaults-extra-file=${mysql_dbdir}/my.cnf from the MySQL server startup script 

This is the results when booting default.
Warning: Found /var/db/mysql/my.cnf
datadir is deprecated, move to /usr/local

Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/db/mysql
***

I need to change everything back to the way it was. How can I access the files again. 
How the heck do I edit them, because using pico and vi don't exist in single usermode.

Please help because, we actual did a mysqldump to back up,, but got sidetracked and forgot to send it to ourselves and it is in one of the paths we can't see anymore. 

We are posting in any and all freebsd forums..


----------



## sunsets (Jan 29, 2009)

this is how we were finally able to access the files in single user mode
Some of you may laugh, but I didn't know this, <--- newblet
check this for mounting single user mode
http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-freebsd-reset-recover-root-password.html
# mount -t ufs -a 
# swapon -a 
to go multi-user
#exit
to go single-user
#shutdown now
to get out of either mode
#halt

we are now going to freaking grab our mysql database.


----------



## r-c-e (Jan 30, 2009)

do you have datadir in the my.cnf file? what happens when you remove it?


----------

